# All Slavic languages: Come to daddy



## Just_Wil

How do you say "come to daddy" in slavic languages, it's a silly question, but I'd really like to know.
Thanks!


----------



## Thomas1

Pimp_of_the_pimps said:
			
		

> How do you say "come to daddy" in slavic languages, it's a silly question, but I'd really like to know.
> Thanks!


In Polish it would be:
chodź do tatusia


----------



## alby

In Croatian:
*Dođi tatici.*

Nataša


----------



## Suane

For what reason do you need to know that?

Slovak: 
Poď k ockovi ! (when daddy is speaking)
Choď k ockovi ! (when someone else is speaking)


----------



## Jana337

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> In Polish it would be:
> chodź do tatusia


That's so funny! 

Czech: Pojď k tatínkovi.

Jana


----------



## corinneb

Well, I also wonder what use you'll make of these sentences (hope doesn't result in a slap in the face, though )
here' s in Slovenian: Pridi k tatiju


----------



## admor82

In Russian

come to daddy - Иди к папочке


----------



## v_bamg

In bulgarian - ela pri tati


----------



## vasil

In Macedonian: "Dojdi kaj tatence" or "Dojdi kaj tatichko"...


----------



## Aldin

In Bosnian you can either say _''Dođi tatici''_(the same in Croatian) or _''Dođi babi''_ or _''Dođi babuki''_ -The second choice is mainly used by Bosniaks. It probably came from turkish _baba=dad_


----------



## Victoriya

in Ukrainian " iди до татка "


----------



## ReckyPlay

In Serbian:
version 1 (official): "Dođi tatici"
version 2 (slang): "Priđi k čici".

Greetings


----------



## Vader008

Slovenian
Pridi k očetu


----------



## elephas

admor82 said:


> In Russian
> 
> come to daddy - Иди к папочке



or just "*иди к папе*".


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Vader008 said:


> Slovenian
> Pridi k očetu


This is not precisely correct. 
daddy = očka, oči, papa, ati, tati, tata... depending on a dialect and personal preference.
oče = father 

I personally would use:
Pridi k očiju.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

Do they any of these have sexual connotations as in English?


----------



## elephas

Mac_Linguist said:


> Do they any of these have sexual connotations as in English?




In Russian, never-ever. Playing parental roles is not just atypical between Russian lovers, it's unthinkable.


----------



## dudasd

Mac_Linguist said:


> Do they any of these have sexual connotations as in English?


 
The only one I can think of is "Hodi dedi", lit. "Come to grandpa", but here "deda" also means "old man" and the first association is those old men who prey young girls around schools. Seems that in Slavic languages it's really unthinkable, as elephas said, to connect family members and relatives with any sexual hints. English "Daddy" in that connotation sometimes is translated (in movies mostly) as "baja" (something like "big brother", but it also means a good-looking and a strong guy).


----------



## elephas

dudasd said:


> ....Seems that in Slavic languages it's really unthinkable, as elephas said, to connect family members and relatives with any sexual hints....



I would not vouch for *all* family members: there was such thing as "_снохачество_", i.e. sex between a father of a big nuclear family and his sons' wives, but between parents and their children - still unthinkable...


----------

